# Tool belt



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

Looking for a new tool belt. Any help guys.


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

The Veto tp3 is new to my set up and I love it. I've always had the klein leather pouch but it was just too big. The tp3 is just right. I keep some space open for different extras I might need. 

I swear by the bucket boss apron. You'll need to replace it every so often but it's only $15. I've been rocking them since 1st year. You can toss tools into them too.


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

Thank youu


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I did pull the large metal D-rings on my TECH LC and put them on the TP3 so I can slip a hammer, tape measure on there.

And I blacked out the HVAC stitching :laughing:


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

There's my mods. I have to mod everything, or it's not mine. 

I also replace the nylon tape holder with one from an old klein pouch.

The other cool thing about the tp3 is the bit storage.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Pffft, fabric belts!
Go get a leather Klein one, they will last a lifetime.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

BuzzKill said:


> Pffft, fabric belts!
> Go get a leather Klein one, they will last a lifetime.


I had a journeyman tell me back when 

"Real man wear leather!"

So I did until I found the Veto. I will never give up the apron though.:thumbup:


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I replaced the klein once in 12yrs.


----------



## ja123182 (Aug 19, 2014)

boulder bag!!! bought one 6 months ago and love it.. got the whole rig suspenders and all...


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

gguadagno1 said:


> Looking for a new tool belt. Any help guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


 


Our Products >>  Occidental Leather 9596 - Adjust-to-Fit™ Industrial Pro Electric 








Click To Enlarge 
      


Occidental Leather 9596 - Adjust-to-Fit™ Industrial Pro Electric
Top of the line all leather bag Adjust-to-Fit™ set for the commercial electrician provides a full range of adjustment from pant waist size 32" to 40". Efficient, hand specific tool and fastener organization, function engineered. The leather NoSpill&Trade; tool holders form to your tools and give years of durable service. For the journeyman that requires the highest quality available. Made in the USA!





_Tool Storage & Organization:_ Tool & Duty Belts
 


_Item #:_ 9596
_Manufacturer:_ Occidental Leather
_Condition:_ New
 

*Occidental Leather 9596 - Adjust-to-Fit™ Industrial Pro Electric*


Be the first to write a review 
2 

_Price:_ $283.75 
_Sale Price:_ $255.37 
* Marked fields are required. 
_Availability:_ In-Stock 
_Qty: *_ 





:thumbsup:


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

My setup cost under $100 btw

But the most important thing is, it's mine. It works for me. Tool belts bring me joy and I've worked this out for years.

Get creative. Mods stuff. Enjoy your belt, it's important.


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Dang Harry that belt is hot sauce. I finally broke down and replaced my Klein pouch and belt with a Occidentals and their quality of leather smokes everything I've had hands down. I get a lot of compliments on it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I tried the Rack-a-Tiers belt. Big, clumsy and uncomfortable. May as well duct tape a couple of wheelbarrows to myself. Went back to the leather pouch I apprenticed with.


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea for what I do I just sling my belt over anything I can hang it on. Working in an industrial setting I just couldn't use a big rig. But if I had to do some residential would I think I'd wear something like that. But then again that sucker might come off by lunch time...for good


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

derekwalls said:


> Dang Harry that belt is hot sauce. I finally broke down and replaced my Klein pouch and belt with a Occidentals and their quality of leather smokes everything I've had hands down. I get a lot of compliments on it.


I love that leather smell too...:thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> I love that leather smell too...:thumbsup:


Oh man, get a room..


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol.. But seriously I'm glad I got this thing. My old tools weren't even worthy of this thing. So I bought extras to load this baby up.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

derekwalls said:


> Lol.. But seriously I'm glad I got this thing. My old tools weren't even worthy of this thing. So I bought extras to load this baby up. http://s817.photobucket.com/user/huuexx82/media/20140824_210710_zps8cdf58b5.jpg.html


What, no small crescent wrench?
LoL


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

6in crescent in my left shirt pocket at all times


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

derekwalls said:


> Lol.. But seriously I'm glad I got this thing. My old tools weren't even worthy of this thing. So I bought extras to load this baby up. http://s817.photobucket.com/user/huuexx82/media/20140824_210710_zps8cdf58b5.jpg.html


I hope you hung that from a fan box.


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

10-4. Fan-rated box


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

derekwalls said:


> 6in crescent in my left shirt pocket at all times


I handed a pipe fitter coworker this one once. 
I was helping him on a 120# steam leak in a basement one winter. 

He asked why I had such a tiny piece of junk. 
I told him if I ever needed anything larger I would just call him. LoL

It was just that nether of us wanted to run to our trucks as it was -10 and we were cooking in that steam filled basement.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

derekwalls said:


> Lol.. But seriously I'm glad I got this thing. My old tools weren't even worthy of this thing. So I bought extras to load this baby up.


Nice-----You've got that baby jam packed...:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> I handed a pipe fitter coworker this one once.
> I was helping him on a 120# steam leak in a basement one winter.
> 
> He asked why I had such a tiny piece of junk.
> ...


Lol, you said it. I get crap over that big crescent. They say if I need anything bigger than 6 call a millwright lol so I feel ya brotha


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> Nice-----You've got that baby jam packed...:thumbup::laughing:


Yea it's packed all right, I've tried getting a 9/16th wrench in there the other day..not happenin


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

derekwalls said:


> Lol.. But seriously I'm glad I got this thing. My old tools weren't even worthy of this thing. So I bought extras to load this baby up. http://s817.photobucket.com/user/huuexx82/media/20140824_210710_zps8cdf58b5.jpg.html


 I can hear the rivets popping from here , lol ! I hope you don't wear that as is ! My back hurts just looking at that .


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

derekwalls said:


> Yea it's packed all right, I've tried getting a 9/16th wrench in there the other day..not happenin


Maybe you can get a cobbler to sow on a few more leather loops..:thumbsup:


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

I could just take the 12 inch crescent out free up like 2-3 tool slots and call me a millwright so he can use his 3 foot wrenches and impacts.


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> I can hear the rivets popping from here , lol ! I hope you don't wear that as is ! My back hurts just looking at that .


No rivets poppin but I could hear leather creaking pretty good. Im comfortable with that. But no I dont wear it. I just hang it on random stuff all over the mill


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> Maybe you can get a cobbler to sow on a few more leather loops..:thumbsup:


. Might as well wrap a rope around a gang box for good measure , and drag that around , lol !


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> Maybe you can get a cobbler to sow on a few more leather loops..:thumbsup:


Now you're talkin


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> . Might as well wrap a rope around a gang box for good measure , and drag that around , lol !


I like the way you think:notworthy:


----------



## SdCountySparky (Aug 6, 2014)

Leather is for old guys. Time for some nylon bags.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

SdCountySparky said:


> Leather is for old guys. Time for some nylon bags.


What's wrong with old????










Next thing you know, solder and friction tape will be out of style.


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

derekwalls said:


> Lol.. But seriously I'm glad I got this thing. My old tools weren't even worthy of this thing. So I bought extras to load this baby up.


Yeah, loaded up is a fairly accurate statement  How do you even get tools in and out of there with that much jammed in there :blink:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

SdCountySparky said:


> Leather is for old guys. Time for some nylon bags.


:no::no:


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

EB Electric said:


> Yeah, loaded up is a fairly accurate statement  How do you even get tools in and out of there with that much jammed in there :blink:


Ez, bad thing is I tried to put more crap in there. No worky


----------

